# better photo



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

better photo of my latest arrival


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup. It's a S.Rhom.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah nice fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a nice looking S. rhombeus...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

S. rhombeus









Congrats on your new fish! Enjoy him.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats a Pacu

Awesome fish... Good LUck


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thats a Pacu
> 
> Awesome fish... Good LUck


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thats a Pacu
> 
> PACU ????????????????
> 
> Awesome fish... Good LUck


????????????????????????????????????????????
[/quote]

what?








[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thats a Pacu


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thats a Pacu
> 
> Awesome fish... Good LUck


Ya thats a rhom not a pacu.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

RHOM


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's one beautiful rhom


----------

